# Rylee



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

Today, Christmas Eve, would have been my Rylee girl's 9th birthday. We lost her on Thursday to pancreatitis. My heart aches so bad! Love you Rylee! Hope you are okay. I know I'm not. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so sorry about your Rylee. It's hard enough to lose them, worse yet during the holidays. I too lost my heartdog at age 9-we never have them long enough. My heart goes out to you at this sad time....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. Your hearts go out to you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know it hurts so much when we have to say goodbye. Hugs..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Rylee.

My thoughts are with you. 

Run free sweet girl.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of Rylee at such a young age. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. You will find many of us know exactly how you feel. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss; so sad when they're so young.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

Thank you to everyone. This has been very hard. The vet gave us no idea that we could maybe lose her to pancreatitis so we weren't prepared for this at all. We miss her SO much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. I know that feeling of pain when the loss is so new and that feeling of despair is just so raw and overwhelming. In time you will find peace and comfort in the memories you have of Rylee, but for now, know that you are with a wonderful group that will offer you support and share in your pain.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so very sorry to read about Rylee-we lost our girl Smooch on 12/7/10!!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-goldens-passed-2013-list-25.html#post3891978


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

It was seven weeks ago yesterday that my husband and I lost our Rylee girl. Where did the time go? Still cry everyday, can't seem to stop doing that. Sure do miss you, girl. I'll see you, Abby, Jessie and Buffy again someday. Love you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

